# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الكمبيوتر المحمول asus rog g53sx بتقنية الأبعاد الثلاثيه لا يحتاج نظارات

## mohamed73

*الكمبيوتر المحمول ASUS ROG G53SX بتقنية الأبعاد الثلاثيه لا يحتاج نظارات*        قدمت شركة ASUS الكمبيوتر المحمول ASUS ROG G53SX Naked Eye 3D يدعم  تقنية الأبعاد الثلاثيه من دون نظارات وبداخله معالج الساندي بريدج Sandy  Bridge Core i7 ومعالج الرسوميات NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M  ويمكن لهذا  الحاسب تحويل المحتويات من ثنائية الأبعاد إلى ثلاثية الأبعاد  ويمكنها عرض  محتويات ثنائية الأبعاد وثلاثية الأبعاد بنفس الوقت في شاشه واحده  وسعة  معالج الرسوميات الذي بداخله هو 2 جيجابايت  ويملك بداخله نظام مهجن من  السعه وهو مزيج مابين القرص الصلب والوسائط التخزينيه SSD  ويدعم عدة  تقنيات منها 3DTV Play ورخصة THX  و EAX 5.0 3D تصميم معدني كامل .    هنالك أيضا ROG G74Sx 3D بمعالج Core i5 أو Core i7 من عائلة الساندي  بريدج ومعالج الرسوميات GTX 560M وشاشه تستخدم فيها نظارات NVIDIA 3D  Vision  . طول الشاشه 17 أنش  عالية الوضوح بلوحة مفاتيح مضيئه .    أخيرا الكمبيوتر المكتبي ROG CG8565 والذي يأتي بالجيل الثاني من معالج  Core i7  ورقاقة Z68 من أنتل ومعالج الرسوميات NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590  وهنالك زرّ خاص مستقل يمكنك الضغط عليه لكسر سرعة المعالج وزياده من قوة  الأداء بأستخدام تقنية DIGI+ VRM الخاصه بأسوس .

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك
جهاز رائع من شركة عملاقة

----------

